# My Assignment is killing me



## Moombah (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello, 
My name is Sam Kennedy, I am a student in my final year at The Glennie School, Toowoomba, Australia. I have been instructed by my teacher to write a music analysis assignment based on the 7 elements of music as my last piece of assessment. I have chosen a topic that I feel you may be able to help me with if you were willing. I know this may be a little unorthodox, but I am just inquiring. My hypothesis is related to West Side Story and Romeo and Juliet (the opera) and songs that correlate within the two different genres of the tale. I am focussing on "I Feel Pretty" and "Je Veux Vivre". I would love it if you could answer a few of my questions about it.
How do two songs of opposing genres express the same emotions?
And
How do these two pieces correlate in relation to the 7 elements of music? 

It would be a fantastic help, 
Thanks
Sam


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Songs express emotions (with varying degrees of success) in their lyrics.

7 elements? Eh?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ukko said:


> Songs express emotions (with varying degrees of success) in their lyrics.
> 
> 7 elements? Eh?


Umm - tempo? Texture? Key or mode? (Not necessarily either though.) Timbre? Interval? Space / Venue? Melody? Motif? Phrase? Dynamics? Context? Structure. Harmony. Register. Expression. . .

Yeah, I'm not getting the 7 elements either. I hope there are more than 7.

I"m not knocking the question, just trying to understand.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Good heavens, how profoundly grateful I am not to be in the OP's shoes...


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

what I count as 'the elements' - melody, harmony, rhythm, timbre.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

umm Earth, Wind & Fire?

no no no no. I think the OP means in relation to melody, rhythm, harmony, dynamics, tone, tempo and form.
Alas, I think Natalie Wood was still on dry land when I last listened to West Side Story.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

7 musical elements? No-one else ever had to learn this song?

Pitch can be high or low
tempo can be fast or slow
texture can be thin or thick
quiet or loud the dynamic
timbre's how the instrument's played
structure's how the music's made
duration can be short or lonoooog
that concludes the element song.


----------

